# Don't know what to believe anymore...



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Seems like most of the threads started by a BH are trolls. You either see a story about a WW with extreme over the top behavior like getting nipple piercings, prenups to protect brothers of a BH, BH's that are so dumb that they look like they are intentionally ignoring signs of an affair, BH's that look beyond weak on the doormat scale...

I think almost all of these threads are trolls anymore. That's sad, but whatever. At this point, I hope the next troll thread is more entertaining and better written than some of the earlier ones. We need more trolls about their WW's being permanently stretched out by bigger penises, BH's that are on the cusp of living in cardboard boxes, etc. Maybe someone will start a great troll that involves a cult. That would be different...

If we're seeing the same trolls, can't there be an IP ban applied to stop the troll once and for all???


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

In today's digital world, it's common to have multiple IP addresses.

Due to the site's content, I don't see it being stopped. 

I do believe the moderators do a decent job with it.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree that the mods to a good job. I guess we just have to live with the notion that an infidelity forum is a magnet to trolls.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been thinking that some of the recent threads are trollish. They add detail that is immaterial to the issue. "yes, the dinner was yummy" or some such. 

And they are profiles with very low numbers.

just ignore the,.


----------

